# Vibrio harveyi bacteria cause death and shrimp glow in dark



## FishBeast (4 Mar 2011)

I was frantically trying to work out why my shrimp are all dying and it just so happened that I couldn't sleep last night and walked past my tank and saw recently dead shrimp glowing in the dark!

I couldn't beleive it. I have since learned that this is caused by the Vibrio harveyi bacteria which will cause a 100% mortality in my shrimp. 

I am wondering if anybody has heard of a treatment for this disease?

Shrimp are a must for me.

I have read that this disease can strike when shrimp are stressed, water quality is poor and when shrimp are overcrowded (stress), and/or water becomes too hot for them.

My shrimp may be stressed from their adaption to their new environment, deaths in the shrimp caused a slight increase in ammonia, the water got up to 30 degrees celcius a few times and I have been putting about 80 shrimp into my tank which would be less than 10 per square foot which I thought woudl be fine.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: Vibrio harveyi bacteria cause death and shrimp glow in d*

Which species of shrimp are you talking about? Cherries and Amanos will do well in temps up to 30C for short periods, but should never be above 26-27C really! If crystal red/blacks then temps should be around 24C, they will for sure die at temps of above 29C.


----------



## FishBeast (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: Vibrio harveyi bacteria cause death and shrimp glow in d*

I have caught local shrimp from the river near my house. The water would get up to about 25 I would guess in summer
 I is funny though that they would not appear stressed until their colour starts to go milky


----------



## frothhelmet (8 Mar 2011)

*Re: Vibrio harveyi bacteria cause death and shrimp glow in d*

I dont think it is really possible to treat shrimp for diseases they may have or be exposed to, as any chemicals you introduce risk upsetting them more. I would recommend trying to keep the tank as healthy as possible. Frequent small water changes, varied diet, and lots of live plants. If you got those bases covered that's about all you can do...unless your tank water parameters vary widely from your local stream...


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: Vibrio harveyi bacteria cause death and shrimp glow in d*

Shrimp do go milky and even pink when they're dead. I would guess the high temperature for native shrimp is just too much and is killing them off.


----------

